# easy and effective way to clean saw blades



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Well :
I use good old 409 in a 5 gallon bucket lid with a good stiff bristle brush.. works well and no toxic stuff 
the price is also right.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Simple Green, a disposable pizza pan, and an old toothbrush have served me well for years. - lol


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

A gallon of 'simple green' from Lowes. Non toxic, no order and you can dump it outside without fear and it cleans a blade overnight. I cut three inches off the bottom of a 5 gallon pail put an inch of simple green in and the next morning nothing looks different but pick the blade up and whatever was on it falls off like a plastic skin.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Are you guys cutting the SG? Or using it straight up.


----------



## roundguy (Jan 19, 2011)

I posted this before ….
From Simple Green's website:

"Simple Green has been successfully used by many woodworkers over many years as a good "spray - wipe - rinse" cleaner for saw blades. When pitch is fairly fresh (typically within a 12-hr period since deposit) it is fairly easily removed with Simple Green. Older, dried-out pitch is much more difficult to remove. We do not recommend long-term soaking of Carbide blades in Simple Green. Long-term exposure like this can possibly cause cobalt leaching that will, in turn, affect the integrity or carbide. Shorter term "spray/wipe/rinse" applications do not create that kind of problem.
It has been reported to us that long-term soaking of carbide blades covered with older, tougher buildup of pitch in strong, black coffee does a great job of removing pitch without harming the blade."

Don't soak them "Long term"...


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm just guessing, but I bet your stuff is just like oven cleaner..caustic and not good to breathe either..the simple green works!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

roundguy, I looked it up, you're right. hmm.. guess my gallon will now go to spray applications but they do divert you to an industrial product on their website that lets you use it on sawblades. It's the HD version. But still, I'll read the directions and application recommendations on the bottle first!
Thnx.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have been Krud Kutter found at the big box store. It is inexpensive and gentle on the enviorment as well. I soak trhe blades over night clean with a brush and then spray them with dry Teflon. I'll have to try simple green and woodcrafts as well, might be even better. Thx


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I use easy-off oven spray cleaner to clean the buildup off my router bits and saw blades. Just a squirt on the bit or blade, wait 30 minutes, then I scrub them with an old stiff brush and rinse them in hot water. They come out hot and after wiping off the hot water, they air dry in seconds. The last step is to wipe them down with Hopes gun solvent. When it evaporates, it leaves behind a dry film to prevent rust on any exposed steel.


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

BAKING SODA, yes it works great. I bought a large frying pan at Goodwill, use it just for blade cleaning, put a shallow flat dish in the bottom and the saw blad on top of that, the idea is that you don't want the teeth of the blade to tough the pan. Mix the soda with water, one or two big table spoons, cover the blade and heat to just a boil. Let cool a little and use a soft tooth brush on the teeth and with very little pressure it will be as clean as a new blade. I used to use oven cleaner but this is much easier on both you and the blade.


----------

